#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Hero song lyrics

## Mayanksamval

Would you dance
If I asked you to dance?
Would you run
And never look back?
Would you cry
If you saw me crying?
And would you save my soul, tonight?

Would you tremble
If I touched your lips?
Would you laugh?
Oh please tell me this.
Now would you die 
For the one you loved?
Hold me in your arms, tonight. 

I can be your hero, baby.
I can kiss away the pain.
I would stand by you forever.
You can take my breath away.

Would you swear
That you'll always be mine?
Or would you lie? 
Would you run and hide?
Am I in too deep?
Have I lost my mind?
I don't care 
You're here tonight. 

I can be your hero, baby.
I can kiss away the pain.
I would stand by you forever.
You can take my breath away.

Oh, I just want to hold you.
I just want to hold you.
Am I in too deep? 
Have I lost my mind?
I don't care
You're here tonight.

I can be your hero, baby.
I can kiss away the pain. 
I will stand by your forever.
You can take my breath away.

I can be your hero.
I can kiss away the pain.
And I will stand by you forever.
You can take my breath away.
You can take my breath away.

I can be your hero.





  Similar Threads: song Anand Kumar, founder of Super 30 chosen as the people's hero! The song you love the most!!! Hero BPO In Gurgaon Recruiting Candidates Summer training report on comparative study of bajaj v/s hero honda pdf download

----------

